
How to run a calm workplace - pramodbiligiri
https://www.economist.com/business/2018/10/06/how-to-run-a-calm-workplace
======
mjlee
The HN discussion of the book in question:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18128063](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18128063)

------
maxxxxx
"Another criticism of corporate culture levelled by the book is that offices
have become interruption factories. People are working longer and later
because they cannot get stuff done at the office any more. At a conference
attended by 600 people, the authors asked how many had recently enjoyed 3-4
hours of uninterrupted work; only 30 hands went up."

That's my main complaint all the time and somehow managers just shrug it off
as if there is nothing that can be done. Interruptions plus constant noise
make real focused work almost impossible for me.

~~~
vvanders
That's because a manager's job is all just interrupt driven.

It takes good management to realize that their direct reports need a different
environment to thrive.

~~~
maxxxxx
Very true. I can do architecture meetings or dealing with marketing and
project management easily in 1 hour chunks. But actual coding needs full days
or even weeks without interruption to be at full performance.

------
mothsonasloth
Sometimes I have fantasies of modifying my headphones with two small flags.

A green flag means it's safe to approach me for a code question/office
banter/TPS sheet.

A red flag means do not disturb

~~~
newman8r
make it a bluetooth-conneted LED indicator and you've probably got a solid
kickstarter project.

~~~
owyn
And add some hooks so that it can automatically flip the LED red when you are
actively typing code...

------
TACIXAT
My current group and area at work are super quiet. It's what I've always
dreamed of but at the same time it is almost too quiet.

